
Unicorn bracketology – which startup unicorn is the most undervalued? - asanwal
https://www.cbinsights.com/research-unicorn-bracket
======
webmaven
Interesting approach.

~~~
asanwal
Thanks. It's mostly for fun but given the # of responses we've received, it'll
be interesting to see if the wisdom of crowds holds.

